# Dowsing to determine if a doe is bred and sex of kids....



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this? Or used it and found it accurate?? Learned about this one today at our local Farmer's co op. the gentleman telling me how to do it was saying he has 98% accuracy using it. Any opinions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dowsing? What is that??? :scratch:


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm spelling it right... the man was saying that some people call it voodoo... I can remember my grandmother's sister being the "old lady" that people would take their pregnant women to to find out whether they were pregnant, and if they were, what the sex of the baby was... Keep in mind, my grandmother was born in 1901 and her sister was older than her...so this was back in the day..

How to do it... take a chain... a necklace of any kind will work, as long as it's metal... hold it over the goats belly... right side first... if the chain doesn't move, the doe hasn't been bred... if it sways clockwise, it's a girl, counter clockwise, it's a boy, straight back and forth, it's one of each. 

At this point, I'm desperate, and willing to try anything...not to mention, dowsing just sounds like something I would do anyway!! LOL!! I'm a bit quirky, and truly the black sheep...errrr goat of the family.... ANYWAY, I did this with my goat today, and being scientifically minded, I also had my teenage son and daughter do it, my husband do it, and even my 6yo do it. from different angles, with different chains, and holding it with different hands... and we almost always got the same answer... It went back and forth... that would mean one of each... I think I could even tell you which one is on which side LOL!! It was weird, and my teenagers are convinced I've gone stark raving mad!!! LOL!! They were sweet to humor me!! 

w


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol. let us know if it works..if so, then that's be a cool trick.


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, if she does actually end up being pregnant, and not just fat, I'll let you know if it was a boy and a girl. She is really starting to have a hard time getting around. Just a few days ago she was downright acrobatic, but now she seems clumsy walking down my porch steps... hmmm :shrug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of it before...some people think it's pretty accurate. I don't know though, you'll have to let us know your results.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I might be a skeptic, but I think its a load of hooey :slapfloor: and what way does the string go if you have triplets or quads hmmmmm???

They say you can do that for pregnant women too :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of this on humans..... along with the "if you are having a girl she steals your beauty". I would be curious to go out to my pregnant and non pregnant goats and see - along with the "what are they having" cause it would only be a month wait to know.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but did you try it on like a wether or open doe? that is the real test.

Personally I dont think it works :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: Sorry, but i'm with Proctor on this one. It would be kind of entertaining to try it out though!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:ROFL: :scratch: I've heard of dowsing, I also heard that the way the chain swings is determined by the pulse in your fingers from your heart rate. Whatever floats your boat :thumb:


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

Any of you with definitely pregnant and definitely not pregnant does, please let me know if you try this and what answers you get!! I'd love to know how it turns out!!!===one note, the man who told me about using this with his goats said the further along they are, the more accurate it is.... WHO KNOWS why!! :question: 

Well, I did a little research on dowsing, and it's based on electromagnetic fields, which is why it's also used to locate water underground. Albert Einstein and Leonardo da Vinci were both known dowsers. The US Navy, Marines, and even NASA use dowsing. During the Cold War a scientist who was known for dowsing was hired by our government, and using dowsing he located not only all of the US submarines, but also all of Russia's submarines in the entire WORLD!!! After that, he was seen as a threat to US security, and was never allowed to leave the country. WAYYYY OFF TOPIC, but dowsing in general seems to be a method used by many cultures throughout history for many reasons... :scratch: 

As far as how or why (or IF) it works for determining sex of babies, I have NO CLUE!! BUT, so far, it's only given me one answer, whereas the pooch test has given me every answer from definitely no, to definitely yes. LOL! Which explains why I'm desperate enough to try holding a necklace over the goats belly!! LOL :GAAH:


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, I probably didn't mention that I, unfortunately, can't test this on any other goats, because Carmella is my only goat.... although I may be looking for a little buck before too long if she ends up just being fat!!! :sun:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I did the draino test when I was pregnant with my daughter. You take the draino crystals and pour some of your urine in it and if it turns blue its a boy and green if its a girl. (Its been over 7 years ago now so I may have the colors mixed up.) Anyway, it was green for girl (or whatever color girl is.) We wondered if it would work like that for anyone so my husband set up his own test and put his pee in. It foamed up white. Haha So apparently that worked for us. Can't recall if we did it for my son or not. We never tried the chain though.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm...interesting. I've seen dowsing done for finding water to drill a well, and it worked. (It's done with a forked willow branch, the branch will supposedly bend downward towards water in the ground, and that's where you drill.) 

I'm not really into that sort of thing, but just out of curiosity...I've got a buck, a wether, a doeling, and two does that are both bred (one definitely pregnant, one unconfirmed). I will have to try it on all of them. I'll let you know what happens, but it will be January and March before my girls are due, so it's a bit of a wait to see how accurate it was. 

What would it do if there's two or more of the same sex, I wonder?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think this would work with goats unless there was only a single in there. Most goats these days have twins or more so the dowsing implement would be totally confused. Pregnancy is a crapshoot in all animals. Only us humans can find out what the sex is before birth. All other animals have to wait along with their owners.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

SO- whatever happend with this doe anyway- she surely must have kidded by now if she were in fact bred....update please!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I tried it out several times on all my goats. I got different results on each try with my does, and apparently my buck and wether are both pregnant with doelings!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ariel301 said:


> apparently my buck and wether are both pregnant with doelings!


 :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## oakhillfainters (Jan 16, 2012)

*dowsing for pregnancy/sexes*

I dowse my herd regularly. And muscle test. And use reflex points. They all work.
Pregnancy and sexes are probably the trickiest in my experience. I suspect because I have an opinion about the outcome.
I actually wrote an entire book on how to do this.
With a pendulum, I don't use the clockwise, counterclockwise thing. I use simple yes or no questions. And a set-up question to find my personal yes/no movement. For me, a circle is yes and a back and forth is a no.
So I ask if I have permission to dowse, then I ask is the goat pregnant, then is it 1, is it more than 1, more than 2, etc till I get the number. Then I ask the sexes.
There are several things that can skew results so if you run into problems over and over, maybe post and I'll see if I can pick out what's tripping you up.
And yup, dowsing and reflex points and muscle testing have been used for hundreds of years, and they do work, when done correctly with the right intention.
Re the pregnant buck and wether LOL I suspect one or more of the following: dehydrated, lack of permission, lack of electrolytes, flipped polarity, attachment to outcome, incorrect use of pendulum. All of those mess up the results.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry, I don't believe it. That sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## oakhillfainters (Jan 16, 2012)

Everyone has to choose what feels best to them. I totally respect that someone might not believe it works. And, what you believe, you will see.  I can say there are hundreds of us using this on goats, thousands on horses and other animals, and many thousands on humans. There is a textbook that covers the science of it called Vibrational Medicine. There are YouTube instructions. For humans, there is the book Your Body Doesn't Lie and also Touch For Health. There is a national association of dowsers. I'll be speaking at the Acres USA national conference this December on the subject. The book on testing goats is selling in the USA and in Europe/New Zealand/Australia.


----------

